# Miui v4.0.4 Will Not Apply Themes. Anyone Else?



## Gavin9911 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was excited that I had a day off and I went to flash Miui v4 and it looked great, but none of the themes will apply. I know where they are located and have downloaded some off of XDA and put it into the Miui/themes folder but it just wont work. Is this happening to everyone or is there a work around? Any advice would be appreciated 

Quitting smoking and moving onto electronic cigarettes has saved my mothers life. I have decided to spread the word as much as I could, so maybe I could save someone's life! http://www.v2cigs.com/4612.html These are the only brand of Electronic cigarettes I have found that work.


----------



## lancelinksp (Nov 15, 2011)

Gavin9911 said:


> I was excited that I had a day off and I went to flash Miui v4 and it looked great, but none of the themes will apply. I know where they are located and have downloaded some off of XDA and put it into the Miui/themes folder but it just wont work. Is this happening to everyone or is there a work around? Any advice would be appreciated


Droid X version 2.7.6 does not work with applying themes. Use version 2.6.29 and the themes work perfect. Hopefully this will be fixed for 2.7.20 build.


----------

